# Greys Anatomy Series 5 ......



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone else like Greys Anatomy?

Am soooooooooooooo excited at Series 5 starting, the preview looks brilliant.  And OMG what on earth is going to happen to Dr McDreamy?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Cant wait, although i havent caught up with season 4 yet


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Have to say end of Season 4 is an improvement on end of Season 3.  I wont spoil anything for you but things seem to pick up momentum again towards the end.  About time too as things were going off at a tangent.

I miss Denny


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha!  Missing Denny?  Just you wait until you see season 5...!


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh you seen series 5 in france already?  We've just had the first episode of series 5 on Thursday and the trailer for it was brilliant, as what you thought was going to happen took on a whole new meaning!


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

OOOOHHHHHHHHHHH a greys anatomy thread. How excited am I?  Can I ask - are we allowed to talk about whats happening so far on series 5 or do we not say in case someones not seen it?  I wont say what I mean although if you seen it you will know what I am on about!!  Trailer was so exciting then First episode wasnt as I thought a couple of juicy things were going to happen ( IYKWIM)

Oh please dont pop any spoilers on if you have seen the series 5 in another country. I am sad yes, but greys is my highlight of the week it really is, and when baby comes in next 5 weeks, it really will be my sanctury on a Thur night - I so dont want to know what happens later on!!!

Love Mrs Dee
PS How dreamy is McDreamy...................... or do you prefer McSteamy who actually was quite dishy the other night!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

McSteamy if I *had* to choose!!! 

Seriously.

xxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Mrs Dee, think there's only dakota who hasnt caught up to begin of series 5 yet, you ok dakota with us talking series 5?  We can put a PLOT ALERT before hand but then you'd maybe be tempted to read anyways.

McDreamy vs McSteamy.... definately McDreamy, dont do facial hair so McSteamy spoils himself that way, however abs were pretty impressive in the walking out of the bathroom of Addy's hotel room scene!!  Its McDreamy's eyes they speak to you even when his mouth isnt moving!!! oh hot sweats  

However, to throw another into the mix, Alex can be a little tasty when he wants to be .....

Anyone seen the trailers for next episode Callie and Haughn (if thats how you spell it?)

For all us addicts whats your favourite scene from all the series so far?


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Can I crash your thread please?

I'm a huge fan!!

When we lived it China Grey's and LOST kept us sane!! 

Personally I think Meredith needs a good slap! Who in their right mind would turn down McDreamy?? As for McSteamy v McDreamy - I'd take either!! Not fussy these days and I can dream...


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha!  Well I'm a bit worried about giving the game away as I'm right up to date on the episodes (I cheat, IFYKIM. Bit cheeky I know but I can't wait for the French to catch up, I don't even think they've started season 4 here yet!)

Fave scenes, too many to number but I love just about every scene that Katherine Heigl's in, her comic timing is spot on, she USED to get some excellent oneliners and she's arguably the best actress in it.  Shame she upset the script writers, and she must have really p155ed them off if the storyline she's currently involved in is anything to go by.  I'll say no more til you guys have caught up a bit but suffice it to say Grey's stretches the imagination from time to time but they've gone way over the top with the current Izzie storyline!

And it's nice to see I'm not the only one who finds the main character annoying!  Is it me or does Ellen Pompeo look much older than the age that Meredith Grey is supposed to be?

xxx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree! She obviously had a hard paperround as a child!   Sorry but I think she's a sap!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Seriously....


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oooh intrigued now about Izzie!!!  

xxx


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Wow! I love Greys Anatomy too, obviously I'm behind when did series 5 start and on which channel?

thanks.............

ps McSteamy is the best .................


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh great some more of us... evening interns or residents whatever you would like to be...

pinkflowers series 5 started on Living last Thursday, next episode 10pm Thursday 29th, maybe there's a rerun through the night on another channel.

Oh yeah Meredith is beyond self centred, she cant see beyond her self, ever!  She's wetter than the river she nearly drowned in  

Am also intrigued on the Issy thing and didnt know she'd annoyed the scriptwriters, need to watch more E!

My fave scene is at the end of an episode in Series 2 I think where Meredith has to decide whether she wants to die or not!!  And Issy is leaving the hospital and walks down the corridor and just stops dead and senses that Denny is there and then the camera pans round and he is.... oh my gives me goosebumps just thinking about it, I cry every time guaranteed at that one.

I also love Bailey she is my hero and is a miniature ball of thunder, what a fantastic woman

Thought i'd post the eye candy


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I love Greys, what is this about Izzie? I haven't heard anything, does anyone know what the story is?



Sprinkles said:


> My fave scene is at the end of an episode in Series 2 I think where Meredith has to decide whether she wants to die or not!! And Issy is leaving the hospital and walks down the corridor and just stops dead and senses that Denny is there and then the camera pans round and he is.... oh my gives me goosebumps just thinking about it, I cry every time guaranteed at that one.


That is one of my fave scenes too


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I love the episode where Izzy is trying to save Denny and is begging him "please please Denny for me please"  I sob everytime and get goosebumps just thinking about it.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello all!!

Ok my fav scenes were the Denny time too, especially when they played snow patrol at the end, if you cant remember check utube.  Loved the guy who played him. It was brilliant, tearful and fabulous acting.  Merediths character does annoy me a bit, how long can this, will they wont they go on for!!!?  Reminds me of Ross and Rachel in friends!!! Also like the whole Meredith dying thing...........

The McSteamy v McDreamy debate.

McDreamy is kind of romantic for me........  you know,  you can imagine him surprising you with flowers, dreamy dates, building you a house  etc.

Now McSteamy on the other hand is a ................. throw me over the kitchen table kinda guy        

Don't cha think    

Luv Mrs Dee


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally I'd take either, they both have their charms!

The whole Izzie/Denny storyline was fab she is such an excellent actress and the one where Mer had to chose whether to come back from the dead or not was great. Although part of me sometimes wishes she'd decided not to, she gets on my nerves that much!

I forgot, love Miranda too, proper scene stealer and she gets some good lines as well.

Ok who wants to know what happens to Izzy?  Or rather what's happening as the storyline is still ongoing!

xxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh mental argument "do I want to know" vs "do I not want to know".  Think "dont want to know" wins at the min, build up makes it all that more exciting.  

Mrs Dee, good call with the throwing onto the kitchen table thing...  

Does anyone watch the Addison spin off thing?  I couldnt get into it at all.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Nixf01, please can you PM me what happens to Izzie


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

that Sky+ box.

The stupid thing didnt tape Thursday's episode, well cheesed that I cant watch it today.  Hopefully found a re-run, will have to watch last weeks again for my fix


----------



## tink07 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oooh, thank goodness I found this thread, I just love Greys Anatomy and  I live in Cyprus...no-one I know here watches it....can you believe that?

Anyway I think we must be about half way through series 5 at the moment, and its seriously (no pun intended!!!) strange this series.  

Any one else half way thru 5th series?  Would welcome a chat about it all!!!, my DH will sit through it but rolls his eyes at any attempt of Greys chat afterwards!  Wont give anything away but this weeks was Izzies birthday in case anyone else has got that far.

Happy watching ladies.

By the way neither McDreamy or McSteamy do much for me....Denny on the other hand, ooohhh yes!
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

tink07 said:


> Anyway I think we must be about half way through series 5 at the moment, and its seriously (no pun intended!!!) strange this series. Any one else half way thru 5th series?


Me, me!!! And yes it is bloody strange! Not sure if we can go into detail here tho cos a lot of the girls haven't got that far yet! (Tina, I sent you a PM asking how much detail you want but haven't seen a reply? I don't think my inbox is full...?

Also, Tink, do you know if it was on in the states this week? I've seen episode 13 and was expecting 14 to be available to download by now but can't find it anywhere...

xxx

PS just remembered one of my fave episodes was the one where Mer got appendicitis and was high on morphine, that was a laugh out loud situation!


----------



## tink07 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nix

Episode 14 is due to air in US on 5th Feb, you are ahead of me as Ive only just seen edisode 11.  Oooohh, so excited to have someone to talk to about it, feel free to PM me as dont want to give anything away for the others on here.  I dont download though, I just watch on TV here...although I do cheat sometimes and look on the website to see what happens in the next episode!

I think the best episode for me was def the one where Denny died, sooooo sad, I cried buckets....ooh also enjoyed the one where the man had the handmade bomb in his tummy and Mer had to keep hold of it......actually I love them all....My name is Tink and I am a Greys addict!

Tink
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Everybody - "Hello Tink!"

So they had a one week break in broadcasting then... how frustrating! Thing is, I discovered GA late, my cousin was at ours for Christmas '07 and INSISTED everybody drop everything to watch the episode with the bomb and that was it, I was hooked! I bought series 1 of DVD and then found I couldn't get any of the others so I downloaded them! As a result I got into the habit of watching several episodes in a row (ah the joys of being off work!) so it's unbearable having to wait a whole 2 weeks to watch it again!

I heard something about a cross-over with the spin off series private practice or whatever it's called? Maybe that's got something to do with it, p'raps we'll get a double episode  But, like Sprinkles, I tried watching the first series of PP but couldn't really get into it... 

x


----------



## tink07 (Feb 21, 2007)

No, I really didnt like Private Practice, very disappointing as i liked Addisson, I would kill for hair like hers!!

I know what you mean about missing a week, I feel positively bereft when each season comes to an end...then I just spend the next 6 months or so in between seasons watching re-runs!  Its all V sad...perhaps I should get therapy!! Do they have G.A.Anonymous meetings do you think?

Thank goodness for your cousin though, you would have been living a very empty life if it wasnt for her...just imagine...no McDreamy, no McSteamy, Seriously

x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

hi girls,

Nix, I haven't been on ff for a while, I have replied to your PM, thanks hun


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Greys fans,

Well finally found the episode I missed and caught up, so am still quite a few behind you guys in paris and cyprus, seen episode 3, and its picking up some, wonder who McSteamy's next pick up will be?

Thought of another fav scene as well, in series 4 there's a bit where McDreamy, Rose, Meredith and Addison are in the lift together and the door opens and McSteamy is there and he just starts laughing, there's no speech but its quite a funny bit.  Made me chuckle


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my! I've just stumbled across the most wonderful (but weird) thing for Greys Anatomy, not sure if maybe some of you have seen already.  Was shopping for a pressie for mother in law on play.com, Anne of Green Gables (yawn) anyways did a search to see if Series 4 was out for sale yet generally and there is a Wii game of Greys Anatomy listed, coming out soon.

Apparently you can play as your favourite cast member, influence the storyline and dialogue and get this perform surgeries with your Wii remote, am defo getting one of those when it comes out, was about £17.99.  

How exciting....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Perform surgeries with the Wii?! How hilarious!



Sprinkles said:


> wonder who McSteamy's next pick up will be?


Want me to tell you who it is?!



Sprinkles said:


> Thought of another fav scene as well, in series 4 there's a bit where McDreamy, Rose, Meredith and Addison are in the lift together and the door opens and McSteamy is there and he just starts laughing, there's no speech but its quite a funny bit. Made me chuckle


That's what I love about this show, some of the best scenes there's only 1 line or no dialogue at all!

Mind you I'm a bit disappointed with the so-called crossover with Private Practice. I don't mind PP although it's somehow not as good as GA but they went on and on about the big time cross over "event" and it basically consists of one phone call right at the end of the show (the point of which you won't get if you're only watching GA). I suppose next weeks eppy will feature more characters from PP in Seattle but so far, so disappointing 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Sprinkles
How funny a greys wii game    

Ive just thought that I love the one liners McSteamy is coming out with at the mo, Im finding myself laugh out loud at times!! (especially around the whole cally/lesbian thing. Funny!!!)

I still think that Greys has 'lost the magic of series one and two, but looking forward to seeing how this series pans out.
Wonder if anything will happen with George and Merediths sister??

Mrs Dee


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Mrs Dee said:


> Wonder if anything will happen with George and Merediths sister??
> 
> Mrs Dee


I'm not sure on that one George has slept with too many people to add in someone else, its an ok line though.



Nixf01 said:


> Sprinkles said:
> 
> 
> > wonder who McSteamy's next pick up will be?
> ...


Let me try and guess, I'll PM you my guess just in case it spoils it for someone else


----------



## tink07 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sprinkles, that was so funny when they were all in the lift together!, looking forward to tomorrow night for my weekly fix...last weeks (wont give anything away) was with the freakishly high pony tail!  Nix you will know where I am!

Have they axed Private Practice yet?  If not, Im sure it cant be far off, its so dull, which is a shame as they are a few really goos actors/actresses in it.

A new series has just started here called The Mentalist, seems really good, anyone else seen it?

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

tink07 said:


> Have they axed Private Practice yet? If not, Im sure it cant be far off, its so dull, which is a shame as they are a few really good actors/actresses in it.


It's still running although there was a long gap between the end of season 1 and the beginning of season 2. And it will continue until the end of this season at least cos of the link-up with GA, coming soon to a screen near you!  I think they should just try and merge it properly with GA or something cos it isn't quite working. It's weird, cos it should be at least as good as GA, the writers are the same but it's just not as good 



tink07 said:


> A new series has just started here called The Mentalist, seems really good, anyone else seen it?
> x


No but it sounds like the story of my life!   

xxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my, well just watched episode 6 (I think) and Denny's back, whit wooh   and Issy can see him, whats that all about, cant wait til next week's episode sounds like its all gonna kick off one way or another, with Denny hopefully back next week, and if Haughn goes to grass to UNOS next week I'm personally going over to Seattle to smack her one


----------

